# scared of the universe !



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

i dunno why, but after having this shitty dp/dr i'm fucking scared of the universe !!! the sun, the stars, the clouds moving scare me :? before having this shit, i remeber that those same things fascinated me...is this normal or am i crazy :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey dunno

Here is something you can try that will get rid of your fear, it will also energize you.
In a quite room lay down and imagine yourself/mind getting bigger, it may take a few minutes.
First just imagine yourself filling the room, then see yourself outside the house, looking at the house from above.
when you feel comfortable with that imagine yourself getting so big you fill the whole universe.

Don't see yourself getting further away, see yourself getting bigger.

Once you are able to do this you will see that the universe isn't that big at all. :wink:

Greg


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

This is normal at least for _my_ dp/dr. It's a damn annoyance too, since that's what I like discussing most with my friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Just one more thing to add to my first post, if you find yourself not being able to do this straight away just forget it and try again later.
If you try to hard to visualize it you wont be able to do it, the harder you try the harder it is to see.

For example; When someone asks what the name of the song you just heard is, you know it but you just can't remember what it is, it is on the tip of your tongue, but the harder you try and remember it the more stressed you become.
What usually happens is you remember it once you stop trying to remember it


----------



## Tridnod (Jan 9, 2008)

This is exactly what i feel...spot on...and it makes me sad


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

this is the most common symptom of DR.
just stop thinking man.... trust me.


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

Copeful said:


> this is the most common symptom of DR.
> just stop thinking man.... trust me.


While this may work with some people (and while it should be noticed that I'm drug-induced case), I have to say that this is not the case for me. When I'm feeling better and almost 100% out of DP/DR, I can still think big and in all they ways I could before. I can watch existential movies or have nihilistic conversations without triggering in the slightest.

I don't think you have to sacrifice your thinking to relieve yourself of DP/DR. Besides, if you give up your free and independent thought, what else do you have left of yourself to lose?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Trust me man, u do nooooooot want to think about the different philosohized out there you dont want to eat ur brains out..
Nihilism? LOL thats nothing man, ofcourse theres no grand purpose to life, u make ur own meaning and destiny.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

dunno said:


> i dunno why, but after having this shitty dp/dr i'm flower* scared of the universe !!! the sun, the stars, the clouds moving scare me :? before having this shit, i remeber that those same things fascinated me...is this normal or am i crazy :?


I hope you do not allow social considerations to cloud what experiences you feel you can allow yourself to have. Being normal or being crazy is an irrelevent consideration when you are searching for both health and truth, even just scientific truth. Social conventions can never hold the answer to a true union with existance, if it could, most people would already be there now. And they are not, so I would recommend allowing yourself to be in awe at the complexity and brilliance of the universe and allow that to drive you, irrespective of whether that is normal or not. Your thoughts and feelings arise and cannot be conditioned by what is normal or not. If you allow those thoughts and feelings to be conditioned....what have you allowed yourself to become? A figment of the imagination of your peers. It is a miraculous gift to be on this wonderous planet, full of so many experiences, beautiful and terrible, and to be able to share that will others, in the fullness of your internal reality. And if fear is a part of that, it is ok.

I don't see any reason why the universe should not be scary. It's massive, mysterious, out of control...hosile to the human body (vacuum, darkness).....massive massive massive.....unpredictable/random....apparently comes straight out of the womb of existence and has no real purpose at all, like a piece of art that doesn't get to be seen. It can only be seen from within.

If you think about it, that people are able to ignore the sky, the moon, the sun, the clouds, the rain....Nature herself, is an astonishing task of unconsciousness. And to take a leaf out of the book of people who cannot face the wonder of existance is to kill yourself and your ideals in an act of internal suicide....life is an ongoing miracle and mystery; to deny that is.....not justified by any scientific argument or argument of logic. Life is a mystery as no mechanistic description of what is can explain "why?" it is, or how it became.



dunno said:


> i dunno why, but after having this shitty dp/dr i'm flower* scared of the universe !!! the sun, the stars, the clouds moving scare me :?  before having this shit, i remeber that those same things fascinated me...is this normal or am i crazy :?


Political things, social stuff, financial agendas etc. tend to stand in the way of existential insight by saying that....as it doesn't fit in with the "agenda"...it isn't worth it. That is the only reason you don't like depersonalisation. Apart from the fact it hurts, it also doesn't fit in with your agenda. And yet, the universe is letting it happen, the same universe which has all those stars and comets and galaxies in it. Says it is ok for you to have this experience right now...as there is no universal law saying suffering isn't allowed to happen.

Life is always incrediable...both in its predictability and strangeness. The predictability of it is also pretty strange. The unfolding universal patterns: sex, money, food, companionship....permeates all of life. There isn't a single entity in the world which isn't effected in some way or another by those problems and yet we all tend to feel alone in our suffering. Our standard isn't to have a union with this existance but to have a union with the artificial customs of our "little universe", that is the community. Notice that the moon and the stars aren't full of manipulation and lies like the people around you. The stars don't have an agenda, they'll shine whether you like it or not. So it doesn't fit in with all the political shit which says "you must be normal", or even "you must be healthy". Says who?

It seems some questions are not there to be answered. The purpose of those questions is experiences. The reality of existance in its Isness....is both a terrible and beautiful discovery. And why should it not be? I mean...it makes perfect sense that existance is scary, as it means the possibility of annihilation. Of not-being. And that is what this whole web-site about...don't know if anyone noticed? We spend all our time energy...money...ambitions etc etc on just wanting to be even though we already ARE.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

copeful said:


> u make ur own meaning and destiny.


Not only that, we make our own reality, same thing really. 
We all choose what we are going to believe as being real or not real, so in that way, yes, we make our own realities.

We create or own challenges.










I see it as beautiful, not something scary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like a used twisted tampon to me.... Humm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Looks like a used twisted tampon to me.... Humm.


LOL....why does that not surprise me. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

:roll: What :?: :roll:


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a cobra slithering through, searching for prey.

Nebula watching must be a lot more fun then cloud watching. Prettier colours and all.


----------

